# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  One for the cable layers

## watson

WHERE OLD PHONE CORDS GO  
Every one of these sheep is made from telephones and cords .... . .. check out their feet! 
( Museum of Communications in Frankfurt )

----------


## Armers

Oooo Sheep!... the missers will like this one!  :Biggrin:  
Armers

----------


## Pugs

nice find....

----------


## Bloss

Pining for the land of the long white cloud are we?  .  .  .  :Biggrin:

----------

